# Edge for Antenna - Pre-Purchase question



## mahohmei (Dec 18, 2008)

Current situation: We have a TiVo Premiere, 2-tuner (so no TiVo mini) that we bought in 2012, and we've been nothing but happy with it.

As MetroNet fiber-to-the-home and Verizon 5G race to be the first to provide a solid competitor to Comcast, I'm gearing up to switch to (whichever one makes it to my house first) and get rid of all Comcast services: Internet and TV. In preparation, I have mounted a rooftop TV antenna. Using both TVs in the house (Samsung and Sony), I'm able to get all five local channels (and all their subchannels), rock-solid and clear.

However, only with the TiVo, one of the channels is sporadic and pixelates every several minutes. Works just fine with direct cable into the TVs, using the TVs' integral ATSC tuner.

Question: I'm considering getting a TiVo Edge. Here are my pre-purchase questions:

- Does the Edge have the same issue of being picky about signal strength that I experienced with the Premiere?
- The Preimere can support Netflix/other streaming services, but it runs very slowly, so we just use the TV's baked-in apps. Does the Edge have much snappier streaming app performance, more like a Roku?
- Will the Edge for antenna 2-tuner with with the TiVo Mini LUX?
- Can I purchase an Edge with a good return policy, so I could return it if it refuses to work with that one TV channel?

Thanks!


----------



## phone man (Nov 4, 2011)

I just went thru a similar decision making process with our Tivo Premiere. After nine years the hard drive started failing. OTA reception with the Premiere has been no problem and always closely matched our TV tuners. I almost picked up one of the black friday Edge deals but decided to go with a lightly used Roamio w/LIfetime and 3TB hard drive. Like you, I rely on other devices for streaming so the Tivo is a DVR only. With the four tuner Roamio you can use Minis and I'm really enjoying having the extra tuners and larger hard drive. FWIW, the Roamio works just as well as our Premiere for OTA. I'm extremely happy with our decision to skip the Edge and go for the Roamio instead. A Roamio with Lifetime can be had for under $300 pretty easily. I replaced the hard drive in the Premiere and moved it to our bedroom.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

mahohmei said:


> Current situation: We have a TiVo Premiere, 2-tuner (so no TiVo mini) that we bought in 2012, and we've been nothing but happy with it.
> 
> As MetroNet fiber-to-the-home and Verizon 5G race to be the first to provide a solid competitor to Comcast, I'm gearing up to switch to (whichever one makes it to my house first) and get rid of all Comcast services: Internet and TV. In preparation, I have mounted a rooftop TV antenna. Using both TVs in the house (Samsung and Sony), I'm able to get all five local channels (and all their subchannels), rock-solid and clear.
> 
> ...


1. no idea. I would say your problem isn't the same for everyone because of difference in tv tuners and signals per person. It might be a case of you just have a great tv tuner. 
2. edge has a faster processor so apps will be snappier. but the streaming platform of Tivo is still subpar. It's not going to get a lot of the newer streaming services as a rule of thumb. And the apps it does have will be old ...again as a rule of thumb.
3. i read somewhere that the answer is yes
4. Amazon sells Edges. Channel Master does. Not sure what Channel Master's return policy is.


----------

